# 2005 Pathfinder tires



## mwa1215 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm very close to needing a new set of tires for my Pathfinder. I am clueless of what brand to buy. I live in TN so rainy weather is about all I have to worry about. Any suggestions of what to get or what to run from?


----------



## s.scott-smith (Aug 4, 2008)

Standard fitment over here in the uk on the pathfinders and the navara's are the Goodyear wranglers, whether you have the 17" or 16" wheels. Generally most people stick with these as they seem to give the best all round performance.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Stick with what came on your Pathfinder. They're specifically designed and manufactured for the Pathfinder!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yokohama geolanders are nice tires. I had Pirelli scorpions on my jeep and liked them a lot. Do you go off road at all or tow? That makes a difference in what tires you should get at least with the load rating. One more thing, which model do you have and size wheel?


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

metro273 said:


> Stick with what came on your Pathfinder. They're specifically designed and manufactured for the Pathfinder!



bah, it's not like the PF is an exotic with custom tires hand cut. Like nobody ever switches brands?

Do a search on tirerack.com for tires in your size. Read the reviews, and look at the ratings. Since you are just worried about rain, I'd go for a performance all-season. 

I went with Dueler Revo's, these are great in rain/snow.


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have gone thru 2 sets of kuhmo's and they were way better in all aspects compared to the stock tires -


----------



## jcb0806 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have 82k on my 05 Pathy and just put the second set of tires on. The Generals that came on the truck lasted 40k, I replaced them with Continentals, and now I have moved to Firestone Destination LE's. Comparing to when the Contis were new, the Firestones feel a little better, the tread is slightly more agressive and they are rated about equal for wet traction, which is what I am most worried about.


----------



## chris97hds (May 12, 2006)

MICHELIN LTX M/S, they are quiet on the road and excellent traction.


----------



## bigd2010 (Sep 20, 2008)

do the general grabbers that came stock on my 08 pathfinder do decent in snow? ill be moving to wyoming in 2 weeks.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

They are OK when new but are not good when worn a bit....


----------



## bigd2010 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok thank you^ i appreciate it


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

IMO the best all around highway tire is the Michelin LTX M/S, and the best all around all terrain tire is the Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO, which I will be purchasing next for my pathfinder...I also like the BFgoodrich Rugged Trail T/A as an in between tire, the set on my pathfinder has 80k miles on it with another 10k or so left and the set on my dads Excursion has over 120k on them...


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Like Calimoxo says the General Grabbers are OK the first winter on pavement but they pick up and hold little rocks which on rough roads or even pavement can cause 'rock drilling' of the tread belts, and P-metric 4 ply rated tires don't stand up to rough gravel trails at speed. X3 for the Michelin LTX M/S, I put on a set of the 235/85R-16's in that brand as most of my offroad is back country trails with big knobby gravel and sharp ice rock so I got them for their 3 steel belts and taller profile. Here's a few pics;

The Nissan Path :: View topic - 235/85R16 winter tires and wheels

.


----------



## bigd2010 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow I like those wheels on the pathy....how much were the set by chance? Also is ur pathy 4x4?


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

bigd2010 said:


> Wow I like those wheels on the pathy....how much were the set by chance? Also is ur pathy 4x4?


ive heard its cheaper to go pick up chrysler/dodge 6x4.50 steel wheels than the nissan ones...


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

bigd2010 said:


> Wow I like those wheels on the pathy....how much were the set by chance? Also is ur pathy 4x4?


The truck is 4x4, Nissan doesn't sell 2x4 05+ PF's in Canada. The wheels cost $110 Canadian each from the dealership and are a heavy duty police rim type. If I mess one up this winter they are about 1/3 the cost of a stock aluminum rim locally.

Chrysler/Dodge 6x4.50 steel wheels to fit the late 90's Dakotas is a good option as well but you have to check that they will fit the PF hub size.

.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

Ditto, on the Michelin LTX. Good traction and ride. Mine have lasted much longer then the original Bridgestones. Costco often has a $50 off on a set of 4 tires, great deal.


----------



## bigd2010 (Sep 20, 2008)

ugh i should have gottena 4x4


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am thinking of going with the P265/70R17 113S BSL Goodyear Wrangler AT/S @ $162.78

They are an inch taller than stock but are the same height as the 16" option on the Pathy....

Sam's Club - P265/70R17 113S BSL Goodyear Wrangler AT/S


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have heard mixed reviews about Goodyear...the Dueler A/T Revo is similar in price and raved for how good it is...


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

2 years and 20K on my Revo's. They grip insanely when brand new, I couldn't manage to spina a tire in the wet. Now that they've worn a bit, they still do very well in all conditions. Highly recommend them.


----------



## thedude419 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have an '04 Pathfinder and a set of Yokohama Geolander HT/S's and I have 70,000k miles on them. Granted, I'm a sales rep and 90% of my miles are highway. I'm waiting until the first decent snow storm in '08 and then I'm replacing them with the same tire. I rotate them every 5,000 miles(month).


----------

